# Time to upgrade router!?



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have an old Craftsman hand-me-down router. It has to be at least 10-12 years old. Works great. Trouble is the router has a 1/4" collet. I was gifted the Porter Cable 4210 (basic) dovetail jig. The jig comes with the 1/2 set and 1/2 guide. However, my router is set up only for 1/4". 

Are all routers able to somehow switch to the 1/2" collett or is it time to invest?


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

many of the old routers were only 1/4" . Now as far as to which router to buy, this has already bin beat to death. most of your major brands make good routers though there are a few that are more popular than others.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

newman11 said:


> I have an old Craftsman hand-me-down router. It has to be at least 10-12 years old. Works great. Trouble is the router has a 1/4" collet. I was gifted the Porter Cable 4210 (basic) dovetail jig. The jig comes with the 1/2 set and 1/2 guide. However, my router is set up only for 1/4".
> 
> Are all routers able to somehow switch to the 1/2" collett or is it time to invest?


Hi - you would just need to get the proper bits in a 1/4" shank configuration. Not a big issue as MLCS and many other suppliers carry such things in stock. I have an old craftsman router I just dedicated to dovetailing as the depth of cut was such a PIA that once I finally got it right, I didn't want to change it. That may be a reason to upgrade if your's is one of THOSE. The older Craftsman have more than enough power to cut dovetails.:smile:


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

newman11 said:


> Are all routers able to somehow switch to the 1/2" collett or is it time to invest?


i just got woodcrafts sales flyer in the mail today. turn in any old router and get $50 instant credit towards a porter cable router.

1/2 bits are better and safer than 1/4. 

its time to invest in a new router.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> 1/2 bits are better and safer than 1/4.
> 
> its time to invest in a new router.


-Or a good used one.


----------



## Chairmon (Jul 13, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> 1/2 bits are better and safer than 1/4.


Ok we are discussing dovetail bits, correct? and the size is 17/32, 7 Deg. I have that grind in both 1/4 and 1/2 shank size and wonder how the one is better than the other based solely on the shank size. I like using my OF1010 with this bit and cant use 1/2" shanks. I know it is commonly thrown out, but other than making the rounds on the net, is there any proof that this is the case in bits of this size?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Your "old" ( my old Craftsman is 3 times as old as yours) router is still perfectly good for most jobs. However, if you want to get into work like rail and stile cutting you will need more power.

Do not get rid of the old router, just add a newer one. As stated, most of the new ones are fine.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Chairmon said:


> Ok we are discussing dovetail bits, correct? and the size is 17/32, 7 Deg. I have that grind in both 1/4 and 1/2 shank size and wonder how the one is better than the other based solely on the shank size. I like using my OF1010 with this bit and cant use 1/2" shanks. I know it is commonly thrown out, but other than making the rounds on the net, is there any proof that this is the case in bits of this size?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not that I've seen. Many cases like that where I prefer 1/4" shank bits just for the added visibility.. Many newer routers only take 1/4" shank bits also, Trend T-4, DeWalt 611, New Porter Cable Trim/plunger (number escapes me).
> Badmouthing 1/4" shank bits seems to come from the same mentality that says: "ya can't be a woodworker if ya don't use full-kerf Forrest blades". 1/4" bits will tend to vibrate sooner and even break if pushed to hard. Solution: don't push so hard.:yes:


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Your "old" ( my old Craftsman is 3 times as old as yours) router is still perfectly good for most jobs. However, if you want to get into work like rail and stile cutting you will need more power.
> 
> Do not get rid of the old router, just add a newer one. As stated, most of the new ones are fine.
> 
> George


 Hi! I agree with George 100% :thumbsup:! There are still many uses for a 1/4" router, and if you still have the 1/4" bits to fit it, all the better!
Factor in the cost of buying new 1/2" bits for all your cutting needs, 
and there goes your $50.00 "trade in" coupon :thumbdown:!
Plenty of great 1/2" routers out there to choose from...and buying a 1/4" adapter for your 1/2" router, and changing it every time you change shank size is frankly a PITA :furious:! Also, adapters may reduce accuracy.
If you switch bits fairly often, then 2 routers aint gonna be too many to own. MY $.02 worth.
Best, and thanx George,
Marena


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with 1/4" shanks. The work is pretty easy these days. So easy to get spoiled. Back "in the days", there was only single speed routers, and no plunge. All routing procedures were accomplished. 

Dovetails...they look better handmade anyway. Machine cut looks too "perfect".








 







.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

most cutters arent available in 1/4 inch. its not about a mentality. 1/2 shanks are safer - produce a better cut - and unless youre adding a simple roundover youll need a 1/2 collet to hold the cutters that are bigger more versatile. i cant remember any of my 1/4 bits vibrating. 

how do you users of 1/4 collet routers make a 3/4" stopped dado ? 

with that said i love my bosch colt with only a 1/4 inch collet - i use it as my dedicated 3/16 roundover and i still use my OLD OLD craftsman 1/4" collet as my dedicated 1/8" roundover ( ive had this puppy since about 9th grade )


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Another vote for keeping the old one if it works fine. I only use 1/4" in my battery-powered router, but they still have their place.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bob sacamano said:


> most cutters arent available in 1/4 inch. its not about a mentality.


Which bits are you referring to when you say "most"?



bob sacamano said:


> how do you users of 1/4 collet routers make a 3/4" stopped dado ?


Why would there be a problem with a 3/4" straight cutter with a 1/4" shank, making a stopped dado?









 







.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Which bits are you referring to when you say "most"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

mveach said:


> cabinetman said:
> 
> 
> > Which bits are you referring to when you say "most"?
> ...


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

bob sacamano said:


> mveach said:
> 
> 
> > theres not enough beef on the 1/4 shaft. the cutter is 3 times the size of the shaft thats holding it. add in the resistance from the cutting action and its asking alot .
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Kind of a rule of thumb I've developed is anything under 3/8" cutting diameter is preferably a 1/4" shank, anything over 3/4" cutting diameter is preferable in 1/2" shank. In between it would be either or both, depending on the profile. Table I try to stick to 1/2" shanks because I will tend to push the feed rate some.:smile:


----------

